# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε ο Μάρκος (cockatiel)!

## vicky_ath

Δυστυχώς πριν λίγη ώρα έχασα το Μάρκο... το λάθος έγινε όταν η μητέρα μου χωρίς να το καταλάβει άνοιξε το πορτάκι στην οροφή του κλουβιού.
Ο μικρός σκαρφάλωσε και κατευθείαν πέταξε.. βγήκα να τον αναζητήσω όμως δεν τον ακούω πουθενά εδώ κοντά. Πήγα μάλιστα και σε πολυκατοικίες που ξέρω ότι έχουν κοκατιλάκια αλλά τίποτα..
Ξέρω ότι δεν έχουμε πολλά μέλη που να βρίσκονται εδώ κοντά μου, αλλά είπα να βάλω την ανακοίνωση και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.
Χάθηκε λοιπόν στη Νεάπολη Θεσσαλονίκης. Το πουλάκι είναι γκρι(Normal Grey) με λίγο κίτρινο στο τσουλούφι και στο σβέρκο του. Επίσης έχει ένα και μοναδικό λευκό νύχι. Δε φοράει δαχτυλίδι και είναι πολύ ήρεμος. Βάζω και 2 φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## ria

ωχ βρε Βικυ μου ελπιζω να τον βρεις συντομα τον μικρουλη...μην στεναχωριεσαι ολα θα πανε καλα αν ακουει τα αλλα να φωναζουν ισως ξαναγυρισει πισω και μονος του!!!!!!

----------


## aeras

Πάει να γιορτάσει την μέρα του χορού

----------


## μαρια ν

Βικη λυπαμαι πολυ ευχομαι να το βρεις γρηγορα ,ενημερωσε μας για οτι γινει

----------


## jk21

ΒΙΚΥ ευχομαι συντομα να ειναι κοντα σου .εχει κομμενα φτερα ; ειτε ναι ειτε οχι να ξερεις οτι ειτε σε καποιο σπιτι θα παει ,ειτε θα τον δεις μεχρι το απογευμα σχετικα χαμηλη να ψαχνει για νερο .εχει ζεστη σημερα .βεβαια να ψαχνεις του δρομους σε ακτινα 100 μετρων τουλαχιστον .βγαλε εξω και τα αλλα μηπως τα ακουσει .εχε αλλο κλουβι ανοιχτο διπλα τους με λιγη τροφη μεσα και λιγη εξω σκορπισμενη και νερο εσωτερικα σε πλατυ μπολ να διακρινεται .ετοιμο και ενα λαστιχο για βρεξιμο αν χρειαστει

----------


## vicky_ath

Μόλις γύρισα από τη δεύτερη βόλτα προς αναζήτηση του μικρού... δυστυχώς κανένα σημάδι του. Αυτό που λέμε "ούτε φωνή, ούτε ακρόαση"...
Κόλλησα αφίσες σε κεντρικά σημεία που περνάει αρκετός κόσμος, στο πετ σοπ της γειτονιάς καθώς και σε δύο κοντινές μας πολυκατοικίες που ξέρω πως έχουν κοκατίλ(τα ακούω όποτε περνάω). Το κλουβί με τους γονείς του βρίσκεται ούτως ή άλλως στο μπαλκόνι(μιας και μόνο τη νύχτα τα έχω μέσα στο σπίτι) γι'αυτό άλλωστε και κατάφερε να αποδράσει ο μικρός. Επίσης σήκωσα τις τέντες σε περίπτωση πετάει πιο ψηλά να έχει ορατότητα στο μπαλκόνι μας, μιας και μένουμε στον 2ο όροφο...
Κομμένα φτερά δεν έχει, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, γι'αυτό και δεν έχω πολλές ελπίδες...

----------


## mariakappa

ωχ ρε γαμωτο.ελπιζω να βρεθει.

----------


## daras

αμαν βρε παιδι μου!!   :sad:  περονοσπορος επεσε? χθες το σκασε και ενα θηλυκο κοκατιλ ενος φιλου μου περιοχη μαρτιου...
τι να πω...ελπιζω να βρειτε τα φιλαρακια σας.

----------


## katerinaki

Ωωω! Λυπάμαι πολύ, ελπίζω να τον βρεις!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Ασχημα νεα......Βικυ βγαλε και τα αλλα στο μπαλκονι να τα ακουσει και να ερθει....Συνηθως γυριζουν

----------


## marlene

*Κορίτσι μου.. Λυπάμαι πολύ. Θα σε έχω στο νου μου, ελπίζω ότι αυτό το τρομερό πιτσιρίκι θα βρει το δρόμο για το σπίτι...*

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδιά το έχω κοινοποιήσει και στο facebook και μίλησα με ένα παιδί που μου είπε ότι τον είδε στους Αμπελόκηπους(κοντινή περιοχή). Ήταν εκεί κατά τις 11-12 σε μια κεραία και προσπάθησε να τον κάνει να κατέβει.. είχε και τα άλλα του πουλάκια από κάτω. Όμως εντέλει τον τρόμαξαν κάτι δεκαοχτούρες και έφυγε. Πήγα με τον αδερφό μου και ψάξαμε την περιοχή εκεί, έχει ένα παρκάκι με αρκετά δέντρα, αλλά δυστυχώς άφαντος..

----------


## Efthimis98

Κριμα βρε Βικυ....

Οταν λες Αμπελοκηπους εννοεις κοντα στον Ευοσμο;
Γιατι αν ειναι ετσι να εχω το νου μου αν δω κατι...........

Αργα η γρηγορα θα ερθει στο σπιτι γιατι θα πεινασει...αμα το βρει!
Μακαρι να βρεθει και να σου φωναζει παλι με την γλυκια φωνουλα του!  :sad:

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι Ευθύμη.. είναι αρκετά κοντά και σε σένα..

Ακόμα και αν δεν τον βρω εγώ, ευχομαι τουλάχιστον να βρει ένα άλλο σπίτι. Καλύτερα να τον χαρεί μια άλλη οικογένεια παρά να πεθάνει από την πείνα ή να γίνει γεύμα για καμιά γάτα...

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτο το ευχομαστε και ολοι εμεις Βικυ!
Κριμα ειναι αυτο το ομορφο πλασματακι να κυνδηνευσει!

Και το κακο ειναι οτι ειναι ευαλωτο σε ενα τετοιο περιβαλλον!
Οπου το φαγητο που τρωει δεν υπαρχει!

Μακαρι να παει σε καποιον εμπειρο και γνωστη τον κοκατιλ.......ή ακομη καλυτερα να ερθει πισω σε εσενα!

----------


## Georgia_io

Βίκυ μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά...να ήμουν κοντά να βοηθούσα στο ψάξιμο.
Αν έχεις νέα από καμιά άλλη περιοχή πες, να ακολουθούμε τα βήματά του
Ευτυχώς νυχτώνει αργά και υπάρχει χρόνος

----------


## panos70

Κριμα Βικυ για το πουλακι σου σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο,δλδ να επιστρεψει σε εσενα

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι πραγματικα παρα παρα πολυ δυσκολο..... αλλα τιποτα δεν ειναι αδυνατο... ευχομαι μονο να μην ηταν αυτο που σου ειπαν στην γειτονικη περιοχη!!!!!! γιατι θα εχει χασει τον δρομο του!!!!!!

Αν λυπαμαι η οχι θεωρω δεν χρειαζεται καν  να το αναφερω!!!!

Ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να το βρεις!!!



Ωστοσο μην στενοχωριεσαι οσο αυτο ειναι δυνατον και το κυριοτερο μην τα βαζεις με την μητερα σου.... Συμβαινει στον καθενα.... το λεω και το εννοω δεν το λεω για να το πω!!!!!





Αν γυρισει εγω θελω κερασμα τσουρεκι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγινε τιποτα Βικυ ;

Το βρηκατε ; ; ;
Πες μου οως ναι!  :sad:

----------


## vicky_ath

Όχι δυστυχώς... για όποια εξέλιξη θα ενημερώσω άμεσα εδώ! Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον παιδιά!

----------


## ninos

Βικυ,
ευχομαι το καλυτερο για το πουλακι κ συντομα να βρεθει παλι κοντα σου

----------


## betty

Λυπάμαι πολύ, εύχομαι μέσα απο την καρδιά μου να το βρείς!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Βίκυ, σκέψου θετικά!!! Από εμένα είχε φύγει το θηλυκό πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι και μετά από 3 ημέρες επέστρεψε!! Είχα βγάλει στο μπαλκόνι σ' ένα κλουβί τα 2 αρσενικά που είχα τότε και φώναζαν, και τα άκουσε. Μένω κι εγώ σε 2ο όροφο. Αυτό βοηθάει.
Να έχεις το νου σου στο μπαλκόνι, όπου θα έχεις τα άλλα. Φρόντισε όμως να φωνάζουν για ν' ακούσει. Ψάξε και έξω και μέσω Internet. 
Πολύ στενοχωριέμαι για το πουλάκι (....κοντεύω να... ''σκάσω'', για να πω την αλήθεια....). Μου έχουν φύγει πολλά πουλιά στο παρελθόν και όταν ακούω τέτοια, στενοχωριέμαι πολύ....

Εύχομαι να το βρεις!!!!! *να το βρεις!!!! Σκεφτόμαστε θετικά!!!
*

----------


## Lucky Witch

Γι αυτό εγώ τους κόβω τα φτερά για αποφυγή τέτοιων,επειδή την έχω πάθει και εγώ.
Λυπάμαι Βίκυ,υπομονή.

----------


## katerinaki

Μήπως να έβαζες νερό και φαί έξω? θα βοηθούσε πιστεύω. Καλή τύχη!

----------


## marlene

*Άντε, μπαγάσα Μάρκο, έκανες πρωινή κ βραδινή βόλτα, από αύριο το πρωί όμως πίσω στη μαμά σου...!!!

Κουκλίτσα, σας σκέφτομαι κ τους δύο...!!! Και ναι, σκεφτόμαστε θετικά!!! Αύριο να τον έχεις πάλι αγκαλίτσα!!!*

----------


## teo24

Μην απελπιζεσαι Βικυ.Πριν απο καιρο μου την εκανε μια Κυριακη ενα θυληκο μου καναρινι,ενω το ακουγα δεν το εβλεπα πουθενα κι οπως κοιτουσα απο δω κι απο κει το βλεπω σ'ενα δεντρακι της πολυκατοικιας μας και με κοιτουσε και φωναζε,εκεινη την στιγμη βγηκε ομως απο κατω ο γειτονας στο μπαλκονι και το τρομαξε κι εφυγε.Εβαλα 3 καπατσεδες,το κλουβι του ανοιχτο,εβγαλα και τ'αρσενικα εξω μπας και τα ακουσει αλλα τιποτα.Ειχε παει Παρασκευη και δεν ειχε γινει τιποτα.Πηρε  τηλ. την Παρασκευη μια γειτονισσα την πεθερα μου και της ειπε οτι την Πεμπτη(4 μερες μετα)επιασε 1 καναρινακι καφε και μηπως ηταν δικο μου.Την γυναικα προσωπικα δεν την ξερω αλλα αυτη ηξερε οτι εχω καναρινια.Ειχε παει κι ειχε κατσει πανω στο κλουβι του δικου της καναρινιου.Τωρα πως την εβγαλε τοσες μερες εξω μονο το,μονο αυτο το γνωριζει.Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα πως νιωθεις κι ευχομαι να εχεις το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## mitsman

Και τι στον κοσμο δεν θα εδινα να γυρνουσε πισω!!!

----------


## Τουλα

Περνάω και εγώ την ίδια φάση με τον Παντελή. Οπου και να βρίσκομαι νομίζω πως τον ακούω... νομίζω ότι θα τρελλαθώ. Εχουν περάσει 19 ημέρες και ακόμα ελπίζω. Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία. Σου εύχομαι Βίκυ να τον βρεις. Επειτα ειδες γίνονται και θαύματα όπως είδες κάποια γυρίζουν πίσω. Ας είναι και τα δικά μας. Ο φύλακας αγγελος τους ας τα προστατεύει και να εχουν καλό γυρισμό στο σπιτι τους.

----------


## panos70

Υπομονη αν εβγαλε τη νυχτα τοτε ολα ειναι πιθανα μια καινουργια μερα ξεκιναει

----------


## vicky_ath

Δυστυχώς κανένα νέο... όπως η Τούλα και εγώ νομίζω ότι παντού τον ακούω. Μέχρι και εχτές αργά το βράδυ κάποια στιγμή...

Το μονο που εύχομαι να είναι καλά και να βρήκε κάποιον να τον προσέξει!

----------


## Niva2gr

Ωχ! Μόλις το διάβασα! Λυπάμαι ρε κοπελιά! Εγώ πάντως είμαι σίγουρη πως θα έχει χωθεί σε κανα σπίτι. Είναι ήμερος και δεν φοβάται τους ανθρώπους, επομένως κάπου θα έχει χωθεί.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Βικυ λυπαμαι!
Ελπιζω να βρεθει συντομα σε καλα χερια, αν οχι στα δικα σου, και που ξερεις..... μπορει αυτος που το βρηκε/θα το βρει να γινει μελος εδω και ετσι να ξερεις σε πιανου σπιτι ειναι!
Ολα θα παν καλα!
Αυτο να λες μονο!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μην τα παρατάς Βίκυ! Θα έρθει πεινασμένο! Μην τα παρατάς!

----------


## Georgia_io

Εγώ παραμένω αισιόδοξη

----------


## vikitaspaw

Βικακι μη χανεις τις ελπιδες σου!! Συνεχισε να ρωτας κ γνωμη μου οπως σου χω ηδη πει να βγαλεις τον Φαμπιο με το χαρνες βολτα εκει που παν οτι τον ειδαν να φωναζει κ αν ειναι εκει κοντα στανταρ θα πλησιασει!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Αυτό ακριβώς!!! Οι φωνές είναι πολύ σημαντικές, για να μπορέσει να προσανατολιστεί και να έρθει προς εσένα!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Βικη κανα νεο απο τον Μαρκο?

----------


## vicky_ath

Δυστυχώς όχι... αν είχα κάτι θα το έγραφα άμεσα εδώ! Πλέον δεν περιμένω κάτι...

----------


## Antigoni87

Βίκυ μου, λυπάμαι πολύ κοριτσάκι  μου  :sad:   :sad: ...
Αλλά δε μπορώ να σου πω να μην ελπίζεις!! Η Μαρία έχει δίκιο, είναι ήμερο το πουλάκι, λίγη ώρα να πέταξε, θα άκουσε από κάποιο μπαλκόνι άλλα κοκατίλ, δε μπορεί. Ένα τόσο ήμερο πουλάκι που αναγνωρίζει ένα κλουβί για σπίτι, σε κλουβί θα έψαξε να πάει. Απλώς μπορεί να πήγε σε σπίτι που δε γνωρίζουν το φόρουμ, και άρα να μην ξέρουν ούτε εκείνοι πού να απευθυνθούν... Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα κοιμηθηκε στα δέντρα τόσες μέρες, σε σπιτάκι θα είναι...! Στις αφίσες έγραψες και την ιστοσελίδα μας;; Αυτό θα είναι χρήσιμο!
Επίσης, όντως βγάλε βόλτα με χάρνες άλλο σου πουλάκι, να ακούσει ο μικρός τις φωνές. Πάντως δεν το λέω έτσι για να το πω, το πιστεύω ότι θα είναι σε σπίτι. Κίνδυνος θα υπήρχε αν είχε κομμένα φτερά, να τον αρπάξει καμιά γάτα. Αλλά εσύ μου έλεγες πόσο καλά πεταει! Μη φοβάσαι... Εύχομαι να είναι σε σπίτι και να σε βρουν να σου τον δώσουν... Ή αν τον κρατήσουν, να τον έχουν βασιλια... ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ!

----------


## Antigoni87

Και ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ότι μπορεί να συμβεί σε όλους, όσο υπέροχα κι αν φροντίζουμε τα ζωάκια μας. Έχουν φτερά, αν βγουν από το κλουβί θα πετάξουν, και δεν είναι ότι δε θέλουν να γυρίσουν σε εμάς. Είναι ανθρώπινο καλό μου, η μαμά σου θα στεναχωριέται κι εκείνη πολύ. Μπορεί κανείς να χάσει από το πορτοφόλι του μέχρι τον σκύλο και το παιδί του, το θέμα είναι να αναγνωρίζουμε ότι δε φταίμε εμείς και να μη νιώθουμε ενοχές... Δε φαντάζεσαι πόσο εύχομαι το καλύτερο για το μικρό σου... Είτε είναι να γυρίσει σε σένα, είτε να μεγαλώσει ευτυχισμενος κοντά σε κάποιον άλλο. Αυτό είναι το σημαντικό, να είναι καλά το πουλάκι. Συνέχισε να ρωτάς παντού, όπου ανακαλύπτεις ιδιοκτήτες κοκατίλ!

----------


## Τουλα

Εγώ Βίκυ συνεχίζω να ψάχνω και ας έχουν περάσει 21 ημέρες. Εχω το δικαιωμα να ελπίζω. Θα συνεχίζω να τον ψάχνω μεχρι το ένστικτο μου να μου πει να σταματήσω. Συστήνω και σε σένα το ίδιο. Μη χάσεις την πίστη σου ότι είναι καλά και που ξέρεις ενα πρωινό μπορεί να τον δεις μπροστά σου. Στο εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου. Αυτό ονειρεύομαι και εγώ και μαλακωνει λίγο η ψυχή μου!

----------


## lagreco69

καλημερα! Λυπαμαι πολυ για τον χαμο σου Βικυ. τουλαχιστον ελπιζω να πηγε σε κανενα μπαλκονι και να τον φροντιζει καποια αλλη οικογενεια τωρα. ειλικρινα λυπαμαι!  πραγματικα κριμα..

----------


## Εφη

Βίκυ μου τώρα το είδα...λυπάμαι πολύ κορίτσι μου..αν δε γυρίσει σε σένα ,τουλάχιστο να βρει ένα καλό σπιτικό που θα τον προσέχουν.....πάντως θα έχω κι εγώ το νου μου...πηγαινοέρχομαι στην περιοχή πολύ συχνά

----------


## paulos

βικυ συνεχισε να ψαχνεις εγω τον βρηκα 2 φορες μην απελπιζεσαι.

----------


## vicky_ath

Τι να ψάξω?? Μιλάμε ότι έχουν περάσει 20 μέρες..... δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση πλέον να τον βρω. Το έχω αποδεχτεί!

----------


## Antigoni87

:sad:   :sad:  . Καταλαβαίνω κοριτσάκι μου.. Εύχομαι να είναι πολύ καλά όπου και να είναι, φροντισμένος και ευτυχισμενος. Και μακάρι η τύχη να σας φερει πάλι κοντά. Πού ξέρεις, μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να σε καλέσουν επίσκεψη σε ένα σπίτι και να δεις το Μάρκο να σε υποδέχεται. Εγώ στη θέση σου θα ένιωθα πολύ καλύτερα στη σκέψη ότι είναι καλά, και ακόμη δεν έχει έρθει η ώρα να βρεθούμε. Εύχομαι το καλύτερο για τον Μάρκο..

----------


## HAOS

Μην τα παρατας Βικη εγω τον εχασα τρεις φορες και την μια τον βρηκα σε αλλη πολη.Οι αφισες βοηθανε πολυ προσπαθησε να βαλεις σε ολες τις περιοχες.Καλη τυχη

----------

